# Pike mount



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a question for you guys who know a lot more about taxidermy than I do. I caught a northern pike that was 37". Took it to the taxidermist within an hour of when it was caught. I just got it back and it's only 35". Is this normal?


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

No it's not. It should be close to the size when you caught it.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Fish shrink once dead and shrink more once frozen. If real head and fins were used they are going to shrink even more. Also depending on the curve I’ve the fish. The inside curve will always measure shorter


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

fels340 said:


> I have a question for you guys who know a lot more about taxidermy than I do. I caught a northern pike that was 37". Took it to the taxidermist within an hour of when it was caught. I just got it back and it's only 35". Is this normal?


Not normal. Taxidermists want your return business. They certainly don't want to give you back a smaller fish. Any chance you got the wrong fish?


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

TK81 said:


> Not normal. Taxidermists want your return business. They certainly don't want to give you back a smaller fish. Any chance you got the wrong fish?


I was wondering about that. I know they're just mounts but this doesn't look anything like my fish.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

How did you measure the fish? A "legal" measurement is laying on a ruler. Now how did you measure the mount? The same way?


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

Trophy Specialist said:


> How did you measure the fish? A "legal" measurement is laying on a ruler. Now how did you measure the mount? The same way?


No. I just laid it on my cleaning table and used a ruler. Did the same when I got it back. Not scientific but 2" is a lot to be off.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

fels340 said:


> No. I just laid it on my cleaning table and used a ruler. Did the same when I got it back. Not scientific but 2" is a lot to be off.


When you first measured the fish did you measure over the curve on top or under it? That can make a measurable difference on a pike that big. If you then measured across the inside curve on the finished mount, then that could account for 1-2" right there. Then there's shrinkage on a skin mount on top of that. Skin mounts can be problematic in many ways.


----------

